# P320 x-carry with Romeo 1



## czig42 (Feb 21, 2018)

Hello, My first post here so I hope someone can help. I recently purchased a P320 x-carry and romeo 1 optic. The romeo 1 came with an allen wrench that does not work to get the rear sight plate off so I can install the romeo 1. It seems there are two screws that should just come out, but no luck. Has anyone installed a romeo 1 on an xcarry? BTW, I'm pretty darn new to semi-auto's so am not up on a lot of this stuff


----------



## Argon18smith (Nov 4, 2016)

My P226 RX came with the Romeo pre-installed. There are 2 allen screws holding the sight in place. Looks like it should be straight forward though. Hope you get it solved because the Romeo sight works for me.


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

This is a slightly different SIG model, but it may give you an overview of the process:


----------

